# how cold is it in your neck of the woods?



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just a ramble while I have my first cup of morning joe got up to take the dog out about an hour ago. 3 in the morning, she usually gets me up at 230 so i guess i got to sleep in. Yay me. till i stepped outside.
-10f lol. I had a flashback when I jumped off a pier when i was a kid and did a faceplant in the water. It was just like that my face felt numb right after the insta pain of cold air. I have a siberian husky, shes loving this weather, me on the other hand while I dont mind the cold to much, i dont play in it mind you but I dont mind it, its why I moved to maine. but this is rediculously cold. turned on a k1 heater in the basement. I know it gets colder elsewhere, so how cold does it get where you are?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its 38F now. This is the coldest time of year. I think -10F was our record low ever. Tonight's low of 28F is typical. Just cold enough to freeze that tank left out for leak testing. Moved here from Chicago, I usually don't mind the cold until my nose hair freeze. I don't miss shoveling snow or scraping the ice off the car every morning. Heat pump in the basement does the job, but dries the air. Need to go top off tanks. My old cat hates the cold, she'll be curled up on a blanket or on a lap all day.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

normaly here in the uk in january its 32F but this year so far and same today its 46F


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah quite mild in south of uk 51f at the moment


----------



## Sherry1966 (Oct 8, 2012)

Within the last couple of weeks. The temperature here has been -10 with a wind chill of -20. We got our first snow just after christmas, it has stayed. It is supposed to go up to 0 degress next week. Hopefully some of this snow will melt. Winter just started here, so we can get -30 here. Brrrr


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

weedkiller said:


> yeah quite mild in south of uk 51f at the moment


weedy your from the uk? (where abouts)


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

-30? yikes, thats too cold for me


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

right now it 28 F


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I live in the South (south carolina) and its just above freezing currently with temps in the low 50s in the day. Wish it would get colder, i want snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

ZebraDanio12: you will have to come north if you want snow and cold.

Here in Washington State, it is about in the 40s or a bit lower. I like the sunshine best.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

only in the teens here..but it's still early yet...that's summer weather for BV77..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Angel, I know. I was up in Ohio for a week during December. Was a nice change.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm out near VA Beach and last night it was 28 when i got off of work and today it is 40...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It was 76F here on New Year's Day. Now, four days later, we've having a cold snap of only 58! Brrrrrr!


----------



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

br00tal_dude said:


> I'm out near VA Beach and last night it was 28 when i got off of work and today it is 40...


I'm also live in Va beach…it's bout 40 outside rt now. Hope we get a lil snow this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It's 33 now, supposed to get to 21 tonight. We are supposedly getting rain tomorrow night, then some rain/snow on Monday. Both are only about a 30% chance so nothing I am worried about. 

Still waiting on more snow. I love that stuff and we haven't had much.


----------

